# Our new little holstein goat? lol! PICS



## Mama2B&D&nowgoatstoo (Jul 12, 2011)

Our 1st goat was born the 4th...our little Wendal and NOW brother Wiley is here!!! He looks like a little cow!  ISn't he fabulous! LOVE his little markings! He looks alot like his daddy 











and for good cause we cant leave Wendal out even though i already posted him  Wendal's actually brown but looks blk and white kind of from the pic?


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 13, 2011)

Cute!
Bl/wh goats are my favs....


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 13, 2011)

What a little cutie!


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh how adorable. Congratulations. Love the pics.


----------



## Hillsvale (Jul 13, 2011)

awww very cute, I have a holstein lamb names Daisy. Congratulations


----------



## elevan (Jul 13, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Cadillac Jill (Jul 13, 2011)

That is one cute baby! LOL @ the holstein comment.  

I love our Toggs, but there's a part of me that would enjoy a "variety pack" of goat appearances.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 13, 2011)

ohh how pretty, i love the patern. He does look like a mini Holstein....

Congrats!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 14, 2011)

That is such a sweet little guy!  Congrats!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jul 14, 2011)

Aww they are bot little cuties!  



			
				Cadillac Jill said:
			
		

> I love our Toggs, but there's a part of me that would enjoy a "variety pack" of goat appearances.


We have Nigerian Dwarf, Pygmy, & Nigerian X Pygmy goats, and specifically seek out our new additions by looking for both good udders and coloration. We currently have 1 buckskin buckling, 1 chamoisee doeling, 1 b&w doe, 1 caramel doe, 1 boer patterned doe, and 1 black with frosting/agouti doeling.  We also have 1 heavily broken chamoise yearling buck, but he is for sale and won't be here for long(especially once the craigslist add goes up).


----------



## Mama2B&D&nowgoatstoo (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone! We sure are in love with there little spotted behinds!


----------



## crazyland (Jul 15, 2011)

He is adorable! Congrats on the little fella. 
I like color too and have been blessed with a nice range in my triplets. I can't wait for next year!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jul 15, 2011)

Absolutly precious!!!!


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow! So adorable!!


----------



## Sparks Fly (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh I just love his coloring just darling.


----------

